# What Are You Using For Hearing Protection



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been looking for some better hearing protection. The muffs I have do not fit when I am shooting my gun with the higher cheek piece. I searched this site and didn't find any posts about the different types of protection available. One of he guys I went prairie dog hunting with had some electronic muffs that seemed to work ok. When I looked them up on the internet, they only have a NPR of 22 which I think is pretty low. I was always told you need at least a NPR of 26. Also some of the electronic ones just shut the mikes off when it gets too loud so now you just have a passive muff. The expensive ones keep the volume the same all the time along with the passive quality of the muff. So do you spend the $30 to $50 or the $350 for the good ones. My opinion, and my hearings opinion is spend the extra and get the best ones as your hearing loss can never be replaced. 1/2 deaf already and cant afford to loose any more hearing.

What are all of you guys using and have you tried any of the electronic ones. If so what brand?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a set from Health enterprises that muffle the sound yet allow you to hear normal conversation, They are not electronic but they work and were less than $20. I also have a pair from NRA that work pretty good.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

What did you say ? Lol

I just use the foam insert type
Used them for years as a mechanic
Have no problems at the range with them,they muffle gun fire and still allow you to hear voices fine


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Walker Power Muffs Quads, they have 24dB of NRR.






​


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

We buy the disposable foam inserts- One size fits all the kids- cheap enough to have some in each vehicle and every guncase- Most of them rated 29-30 NRR-- usually catch them on sale for about 10 cents a pair- can always through a pair of muffs over for extra protection if needed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dw, I like the amplification of the electronic muffs, like you I have a hearing loss. I went from not hearing yotes barking at me around 100 yds away to hearing howls at more than ¾ of a mile. There are less expensive brands than the Walker's that do just as good a job.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollie orange foam for me. I don't shoot often to justifyt spending more. They are a good travel size too.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on the Walker's Power Muff Quads...I've got 2 pr & use them constantly.... :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I did discover one thing about mine, while I was sitting in my blind mine would start crackling in the speakers. I cleaned them. Replaced the batteries several times and the crackling would continue to come and go. I always kept my cell phone with me (on silent) and was checking email listening to light static in my ears when the battery on the phone gave a low warning and turned the phone off. Eureka! The static was gone. Turned the cell back on and within minutes static, off, no static or crackling. Just something to keet in mind.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Howard Leight Electronic muffs. I have hearing loss from too many years of loud machinery and these allow me to hear way better than without them plus they reduce gunfire to a maximum of 82 decibels.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use Howard Leight premolded plugs. The green ones fit my ears perfectly. I don't wear anything hunting, but then again I haven't fired a shot hunting in 2 seasons


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I use the Radians Custom-Fit Plugs. They're molded to your ear, which makes them comfortable to wear and helps to reduce noise. They have a noise reduction rating of 26db. They're only $20. I don't wear them hunting.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't use any hearing protection, I really need to start though..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dsotm223 said:


> I don't use any hearing protection, I really need to start though..


around here you cant get onto a range with ear and eye protection


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I am currently using Big Ear custom molded silcone ear plugs. Not sure what the rating on em is, but they work plenty good except for at our public range. Our range has a tin awning over it and the echo is horrible. For that I use a set of Peltor red muffs over the plugs.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

HaHa WHAT ????


----------

